# where to buy 152mm crankset?



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

hi, I'm looking for a decent deal on a set of 152mm cranks (or anything between 150-155).
they need to have a standard bcd for a nw ring (96 or 104) and if i could use my current 'octalink' bottom bracket that would be a bonus. 
located in canada but usually shipping from US or UK is pretty decent.
Thanks!


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

If you are after 4 bolt (104 BCD) then the GT Speed series cranks are a good buy:
GT Speed AL Cranks at J&R Bicycles 
They come with a bottom bracket.

If you are after 5 bolt (110 BCD) there are lots of options but that limits you to a minimum 34 tooth sprocket.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

nice thanks. those look good. I'm hoping i can find something a bit cheaper.


----------



## 53sled (Mar 11, 2016)

Danscomp has inexpensive cranks in square taper

Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

silvascape said:


> If you are after 4 bolt (104 BCD) then the GT Speed series cranks are a good buy:
> GT Speed AL Cranks at J&R Bicycles
> They come with a bottom bracket.
> 
> If you are after 5 bolt (110 BCD) there are lots of options but that limits you to a minimum 34 tooth sprocket.


Hey silverscape, have you used these cranks on a 73mm bottom bracket?


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

heres another good resource to anyone else looking. i missed this existing thread on my original search.
http://forums.mtbr.com/families-riding-kids/choices-kid-sized-crank-sets-965549.html


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

murrdogg11 said:


> nice thanks. those look good. I'm hoping i can find something a bit cheaper.


If you are willing to go 110 BCD you can get square taper cranks a bit cheaper but then you will probably have to buy a new bottom bracket as well and you are limited to a minimum chain ring size of 34 which I decided was too large for the gearing I wanted to run.

If you want to run 2X on the front the trailcraft option is a bit cheaper:
Trailcraft Cycles but once again does not include a bottom bracket.

The other option is to buy cheaper or second hand cranks and drill and tap them. You will find a few different threads on how to do that in this forum.

I went with the GT option because it was easy, good quality and came with a bottom bracket so I knew it would all work together.


----------



## silvascape (Sep 11, 2014)

I currently have these cranks installed on my sons Kona Stinky. If there is anything you would like me to check or measure I can do so.


----------



## lem2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Thorn cranks. But they are only square taper. 140mm-165mm sjscycles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

The ebay spectra 152's seem to be gone. The GT cranks don't work with 73mm bottom brackets just FYI. We were going to get those until we figured that out.

The SRAM NX comes in a 155mm and comes in normal GXP or PF BB options. We got the GXP version, it's a very nice crank, very sturdy, and light enough for the price.


----------



## Steve-XtC (Feb 7, 2016)

silvascape said:


> If you are willing to go 110 BCD you can get square taper cranks a bit cheaper but then you will probably have to buy a new bottom bracket as well and you are limited to a minimum chain ring size of 34 which I decided was too large for the gearing I wanted to run.
> 
> If you want to run 2X on the front the trailcraft option is a bit cheaper:
> Trailcraft Cycles but once again does not include a bottom bracket.
> ...


Octalink is going to be a problem I'd expect. Both ready made or make your own as you need to avoid any hollow cranks

I modded some SRAM S600's avail with either square taper or the SRAM octalink equivalent and it's way easier than I'd expected. I also did some old Alivios down to 142 mm .

The s600s can go shorter but the Alivios have a rear channel that means 140 is the shortest realistic but shouldn't be a problem for the OP

Both are standard 4 x so a 30T works fine. We ended up with a 32T oval which seems ideal for our needs

If changing BB which isn't expensive anyway the options open up.


----------



## henrychinaski (Jan 21, 2012)

Brood Eldorado 155

Not exactly what you're looking for as they are designed around the GXP DM interface, but if I were in the market, this is what I'd get. May only be available in Canada right now...


----------



## othello (Apr 10, 2012)

Not available outside Canada, which is a real shame. 

New SRAM NX in 155mm are really hard to find in stock


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

GXP 155's are available here: SRAM NX GXP 155mm Black Crankset 32T X-Sync Chainring, Bottom Bracket Sold Separately - AEBike.com

I setup several notify me in stock emails with a bunch of vendors when we were looking for one of these and forgot to cancel them. We found ours on ebay but looks like they aren't on there anymore.


----------



## murrdogg11 (Apr 4, 2010)

nice thank you. i noticed they were in stock at universal cycles as well. wondering which would be lighter, those or the spawn cycles ones.


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

murrdogg11 said:


> nice thank you. i noticed they were in stock at universal cycles as well. wondering which would be lighter, those or the spawn cycles ones.


I would guess both the spawn and the GT would come out slightly lighter, probably 50g - 75g at most including the BB.

But it's hard to say for certain on the direct mount spawn one. I've seen some direct mount setups that are the same or slightly heavier than normal spidered cranks for essentially the same setup. Unless they're carbon, I doubt there is a huge reduction in weight.

Most likely all of these will end up in the 675g - 775g range with a 32t ring and BB.


----------



## crankpuller (Feb 27, 2004)

jestep said:


> I would guess both the spawn and the GT would come out slightly lighter, probably 50g - 75g at most including the BB.
> 
> But it's hard to say for certain on the direct mount spawn one. I've seen some direct mount setups that are the same or slightly heavier than normal spidered cranks for essentially the same setup. Unless they're carbon, I doubt there is a huge reduction in weight.
> 
> Most likely all of these will end up in the 675g - 775g range with a 32t ring and BB.


I asked Sawn- 700g including bottom bracket. I ordered a 26 tooth ring from north shore billet- entire setup will be around 750grams.

Bought a trek fuel Jr frame to build up - I am as excited as my son


----------



## Rivrider (Mar 29, 2016)

silvascape said:


> If you are after 4 bolt (104 BCD) then the GT Speed series cranks are a good buy:
> GT Speed AL Cranks at J&R Bicycles
> They come with a bottom bracket.
> 
> If you are after 5 bolt (110 BCD) there are lots of options but that limits you to a minimum 34 tooth sprocket.


Hey, I am working on a Jamis dragon for my daughter. New to building up a frame. Would that gt bottom bracket work in a 68mm english? The frame was originally set up with a 68x110 square taper.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## jestep (Jul 23, 2004)

Rivrider said:


> Hey, I am working on a Jamis dragon for my daughter. New to building up a frame. Would that gt bottom bracket work in a 68mm english? The frame was originally set up with a 68x110 square taper.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yeah, should be fine. It's a shorter BB/crank axle that won't work on 73mm english threaded frames, but 68 is good.


----------

